# .177 Air Rifle Question



## lostherox (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the fourms and air rifles in general
I recently got my hands on a Marksman Model 1792 air rifle in .177 calibre and can't find any information regarding the velocity or anything of that sort, if anyone could help me it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------

